# 1.5GB Single-Channel or 1GB dual-channel RAM?



## mackieattak (Nov 9, 2006)

Guys can I get some advice on which is a better purchase? Lenovo is giving 512MB free. But I don't believe I need more than 1GB. ANd if I get 1.5 I lose any advantage that dual-channel will give me.

Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes i would go dual channel any day of the week over and extra 512mb, I think you will get more performance from the dual channel


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

blackduck30 said:


> Yes i would go dual channel any day of the week over and extra 512mb, I think you will get more performance from the dual channel


Hi mackieattak, and Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I have to agree with *blackduck30's* good advice here.
Dual channel is _the_ way to go. :smile:


----------



## mackieattak (Nov 9, 2006)

Thx guys. Nice to be here!

I appreciate your advice. I asked some other folks (friends) and they all told me to get the extra 512MB, saying dual-channel gains are negligible. All the tests I've seen are a year and a half old or more. So I didn't know if technology has changed or something. Cause it seemed like dual-channel was the way to go. My only question is whether I'll need the extra 512MB to run Vista in the future. But it's years away before I'd run Vista. but i'd like the laptop to last more than 5 years. But 512MB for XP is fine for me now. And microsoft is saying 1gb for Vista. But some folks are saying you'll need 2gb for snappy operation. So I'm at a loss.

So if you guys share my view that 1gb will be enough for Vista too, dual-channel I guess is the best choice.l


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Take my word for it, these two team members (Blackduck30 and chauffeur2) are almost always correct as they are in this issue. Get the 1 gig (2 x 512) for dual channel and away you go.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

I heard that on AMD 64 and 939 platform, there is no big difference between single and dual channel Ram,


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Well, I have heard that also. However, I have an A8N-sli deluxe (939) platform with a San Diego 3700+ (AMD 64), and I just wonder if who is telling you that owns one of these units. I own one and can tell you that there is a difference and that is why I am running in dual channel right now. That is my opinion from running mine. 

Another aside, I also own a P4 that runs in dual channel, and the improvement difference is similar to what I am running right now with this unit. So, don't know where they get that opinion from. I do think it is simply an opinion and we are all entitled to that.


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

Dual channel makes a big difference if you're a gamer. In my old system, I had a stick of RAM die on me so I dropped down to 3 sticks. There was still plenty of RAM to run my games, but it's speed was really cut short. I took the third stick out to have dual channel again, and I gained another 35fps in Doom 3. It makes a huge difference in those types of applications.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Do they give you the option to buy 1.5GB and throw in the 512MB for free? This will give you 2GB of dual channel.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If you're worried about Vista performance, I can tell you that on my current rig Vista RC1 and RC2 ( both running full aero glass and ultimate edition)work beautifully with just 1Gb in dual channel. Vista RC2 feels just as snappy as XP. However Vista does utilize about 10%-20% more memory than XP. If you have the ability to get 2 X 1Gb I would go for that....it keeps your dual channel and everything from games to Vista will thank you for it


----------



## mackieattak (Nov 9, 2006)

Guys, thx for all the feedback, can you help me out one last time.

After contacting Lenovo, the cretins informed me that they only give 1GB RAM with 1 stick. They can not (will not?) allow me to get 1GB via 2x512 method. They are giving 512MB free RAM if I get just 512MB or if I pay for 1GB (so I end up with 1.5GB).

So my options are:

1.) 1GB (1 stick = 1x1GB)
2.) 1.5GB (2 sticks = 1x1GB and 1x512MB)
3.) 2.0GB (2 sticks = 2x1GB) (adds a hundred dollars to the price)

I know I won't need 2GB RAM. So is $100 worth the performance gain of dual-channel? The only thing I gain from going to 2GB is dual channel.

Please advise.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I actually would because since this is a new laptop, you will probably be keeping it for at least 3yrs. You should look at what your needs will be in the future. Having 2GB should cover that. You will regret it in the future if you don't.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

With the configurations (stick sizes) you have listed as your options, I too would go for the two gigs knowing what we do now. If you could have gone for 2 x 512, then that might have been different. Hey, it is only money, go for the big one with 2 gig. That way you are in dual channel, plus the larger memory size. That is my opinion.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i agree spend the 100$ because ull keep that laptop for a while


----------

